# current state of Wacom tablet drivers in FreeBSD 11?



## romanaOne (Nov 16, 2018)

Do I still need HAL and webcamd to make a Wacom tablet work?
Mostly no big problem, but I'd really rather not rebuild xorg-server with HAL support if I don't have to.

I've tested with a Wacom Graphire4 6x8 (CTE-640) and it works like a mouse (no pressure sensitivity) with no special installing or configuring.

However, `xsetwacom list devices` and `libwacom-list-local-devices`  find nothing until I rebuild the xorg-server with HAL. And, of course, the tablet does not work.

Following all the steps in the wiki page linked above gets the tablet working but with really flakey pressure sensitivity: just getting near the pad with the pen is interpreted as a  button 1 click. The only workaround I can find is using xsetwacom to set these parameters:

```
xsetwacom set "usbhid stylus" Mode Relative
xsetwacom set "usbhid stylus" TapTime 700
xsetwacom set "usbhid stylus" PressureCurve 5 0 100 95
xsetwacom set "usbhid stylus" Threshold 220
```

But the pen still gets stuck down every once in a while drawing.

Also the PAD has buttons and a scroll wheel which do not work. Might have something to do with this:


Booting with the tablet attached, it doesn't work and I get this:

```
>xsetwacom list devices

usbhid stylus                           id: 6   type: PAD
```


After pluggin and unplugging the tablet:

```
>xsetwacom list devices

usbhid stylus                           id: 6   type: STYLUS  
usbhid eraser                           id: 7   type: ERASER  
usbhid cursor                           id: 8   type: CURSOR
```


----------

